# open lead acid batteries



## doey (May 11, 2008)

Hi, i have B2B charger, which i transferred from my last MH.
I am now in the process of upgrading the batteries, maybe 3 85 amp hr or 2 110 amp hr. I am now finding it more and more difficult to find open lead acid batteries,which is the best type for this charger, of the size required. any suggestions.

Regards Doey


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Don't know why you should be having difficulty in sourcing lead acid batteries. Have you tried Battery Suppliers in your local Yellow Pages?

JohnW


----------



## doey (May 11, 2008)

Its the old fashioned open lead acid batteries i am looking for, to be able to top up when necessary. I have found plenty of sealed or maintenance free that fit,but thats not what i am looking for.

Regards Doey


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I have Excide and you can pop up the cover and check the water levels. Unless it is a sealed battery like the new Elecsol, you should be able to do this.

Andy


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Elecsol batteries are now sealed, maintenance free.

Joe


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Though they DO correctly have vent holes to take washer bottle tubing.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> Though they DO correctly have vent holes to take washer bottle tubing.


Mine doesn't Dave.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Trojan*

Hi,
Trojan manufacture true traction batteries that meet your needs ditto US batteries
Regards Ray


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> > Though they DO correctly have vent holes to take washer bottle tubing.
> ...


Frank,

It must depend on the model/capacity in their current range. This is the 100Ah one and the small orange lugs either side at the top take a vent tube. They also have sealed caps though able to be levered open a tad.

Dave


----------



## jonesy1 (Sep 28, 2008)

HI Doey.

I have to-day bought 2 * 110 amp hr batteries from the local (Crewe) 

battery supplier. They are open, and have the connection for the vent 

tube. Price £136 for the two. I was told that they are due to go up by 

£7 each tomorrow. I was going to go down the 6 volt Trojan battery 

route, but the supplier in Warrington was not aware of any with the 

vent tube, which we require. I think if you were to phone around 

battery suppliers you should be able to find what you want. Also they 

will be able to supply you with any battery terminals or connecting 

cable that you might require.

Les.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

jonesy1 said:


> HI Doey.
> 
> I have to-day bought 2 * 110 amp hr batteries from the local (Crewe)
> 
> ...


Hi Les

The Trojans are traditional open lead acid do have the capacity to be vented, the holes are in the vent caps and not the casing. Apparently it is still fine to do it this way( although the fitter did not think so in my case).
I have spoken to numerous people and they all think it is fine to run the tubes from the holes in the vent caps.

I will be taking them to another fitter now who i have already spoken to but not booked in until July.

Hopefully, fingers crossed, this will be resolved.

Paul.


----------

